# [Free] VIDEO DIETER - VIDEO TRIMMER, super fast!



## positanocat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello,

Play Market
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.outplaylab.VideoDiet

Do you like to capture life moments and keep it on your phone but don't have enough space? If so, Video Dieter is the right app for you!

Video Dieter lets you store all your videos at a smaller file size.

Why you should use Video Dieter:
• You can set the video quality and resolution of the output video in a simple way.
• Video Dieter compresses your video files without sacrificing video quality.
• Video Dieter helps to enlarge your device's disk space.
• You can share long-play videos from your phone with your family and friends.
• You can add your favorite songs to your videos.
• It's beautifully designed. You'll love it!

Features
- Easily obtain information about your video's playtime, file size, and resolution
- Trim unwanted portions of the video
- Add background
- Set result video resolution and quality
- Fast encoding
- Share your video via SMS, E-mail, Facebook and any apps you want to share with.
- Save encoded videos to albums

* You can save your encoded video to your camera roll without losing the original file.
* You'll be amazed by the results of the encoded file size.


----------

